# Domestic ethanol fuel



## anabanana (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can buy ethanol fuel for a feature fireplace in the Bursa area? Failing that, anyone who sells online in Turkey as an internationally shipped package I ordered has been returned to sender as 'prohibited'. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer .


----------

